# Pages iPad



## Uli' (17 Février 2012)

Je me pose une question avant de prendre Pages : j'ai lu que le seul point noir de l'application était la gestion de fichiers, qui est absente. Or j'ai besoin d'exploiter sur mon iPad un certain nombre de fichiers word, stockés sur mon MacBook. Est-il possible de les entreposer dans iBooks par exemple, puis de les ouvrir avec Pages? Ou ne peut-on que créer des fichiers Pages sur Ipad qui sont ensuite exploitables, après transfert, sur un ordinateur?

Et si la chose est impossible avec Pages, quelqu'un sait-il si QuickOffice par exemple, offre cette possibilité? En clair, j'ai besoin de pouvoir jongler aisément, sans en passer par une boîte mail, entre les fichiers de l'ordinateur et les fichiers de l'Ipad, commencer sur un support et finir sur l'autre, entre autres.

Merci de m'éclairer!


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Globalement je me sers de l'Ipad surtout pour consulter mes docs plus que pour travailler avec, mais voici mon utilisation si ça peut t'aider. 
J'utilise mes docs Word dans Pages sur Ipad sans problème. Une fois modifiés dans Pages tu peux choisir de les charger sur ton Mac au format word ou pages en passant par Icloud.
Pour le stockage, avec Pages, je me sers donc d'Icloud, je mets dedans les docs dont j'ai besoin. Mais sinon, je me sers principalement de Dropbox. Ce qui est mis à jour sur mon Imac est lisible rapidement dans dropbox sur mon ipad. Depuis Dropbox, tu peux consulter tes fichiers mais aussi les envoyer soit vers Pages soit vers Quickoffice.
Pour Quickoffice, je l'ai acheté en promo et heureusement car je ne m'en sers pas... Je l'avais pris pour quelques fichiers excel (illisibles par Pages) mais finalement je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin sur Ipad. Pour les docs word, j'utilise pages. Par contre Quickoffice fonctionne très bien avec Dropbox.
Bref, dans tout ça, pour le stockage et pour la consultation des fichiers d'une machine à l'autre, Dropbox me semble indispensable (bien mieux foutu qu'Icloud). Enfin, en plus de Pages ou Quickoffice, vient de sortir sur l'Appstore US Cloudon qui donne accès aux Office Web Apps ce qui permet d'avoir un Office gratuit sur Ipad.


----------



## Erwan S. (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiant, le iPad servant à la prise de note et l'iMac pour la recherche. 

Pages est particulièrement bien fait je trouve, la classification des documents est intuitive et avec iCloud tu peux les télécharger depuis iMac via Safari sans problème, et même accéder à tes cours quand tu es chez un ami.

Voici ce que cela donne avec quelques dossiers : 

=> http://data.imagup.com/12/1144422761.PNG


----------



## matth03 (10 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir, voilà je suis aussi étudiant et j'aimerais savoir si c'était possible grâce à dropbox, word et pages de par exemple modifier un fichier word sur pages sur iPad, et qu'il soit automatiquement synchroniser sur l'ordinateur ? Je ne comprend pas trop le système. 
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Mai 2012)

Il me semble que si tu ouvres ton document dans Pages, il s'enregistre dans Icloud. Il n'y a pas de synchronisation avec Dropbox (mais je peux me tromper).
Une fois dans Pages/Icloud, il n'est pas automatiquement synchronisé avec ton ordi. C'est à toi de le télécharger depuis icloud.com.
La synchronisation simple comme dans dropbox n'a pas été reprise par Apple (et d'autres).
Sur Ipad, tu dois donc prendre ton doc dans dropbox, l'envoyer dans Pages, faire les modifs, l'enregistrement se fait automatiquement, puis sur ton ordi aller dans icloud.com >Iwork > cliquer sur ton doc et télécharger... Si tu le modifies sur l'ordi, il faut le renvoyer dans Icloud ou Dropbox pour avoir la nouvelle version sur Ipad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Il me semble que si tu ouvres ton document dans Pages, il s'enregistre dans Icloud. Il n'y a pas de synchronisation avec Dropbox (mais je peux me tromper).
> Une fois dans Pages/Icloud, il n'est pas automatiquement synchronisé avec ton ordi. C'est à toi de le télécharger depuis icloud.com.
> La synchronisation simple comme dans dropbox n'a pas été reprise par Apple (et d'autres).
> Sur Ipad, tu dois donc prendre ton doc dans dropbox, l'envoyer dans Pages, faire les modifs, l'enregistrement se fait automatiquement, puis sur ton ordi aller dans icloud.com >Iwork > cliquer sur ton doc et télécharger... Si tu le modifies sur l'ordi, il faut le renvoyer dans Icloud ou Dropbox pour avoir la nouvelle version sur Ipad.



tu peut le synchroniser sur dropbox via webdav... mais la fonction dropbox n'est pas ative, il te faut l'accès webdav...


----------



## matth03 (14 Mai 2012)

D'accord donc à la limite ça serait mieux de prendre page sur le Mac ? Ça change beaucoup par rapport à word ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

certaines limitations me font préférer word pour le boulot, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, pages est très bien (je n'utilise presque plus que pages à la maison)...


----------

